# A little Guidance from the pro's



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey all, so I do love my Honda Tracked 928 however I have a few adjustments that I need to make and figured I would run them by you guys first and ask for both criticism and affirmation.

Issue 1. Seems to catch on everything and its quite a work-out to keep this thing in a straight line:
Potential fix: Adjust Skid shoes up a little bit. I was going to move the scraper bar up but I'll address that in the next issue.

Issue 2: When I drop it into Ice-scraper mode, the augers are actually hitting the ground!!!  and I think the front of the bucket is hitting the ground as well. Is it supposed to do that? I would probably think not right?

Potential Fix: Adjust skid shoes up right?

Am I on the right track? I don't want to damage my pretty, and quite frankly, very expensive snowblower.

Thanks!
PS. I also noticed that it seems to clear further down to the pavement and concrete while going uphill for some reason, normally most snowblower's react opposite unless you put more weight on the fronts.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm'not to sure about those fancy Honda blowers but the way I've *always* adjusted my skids is to place a paint stir stick under the scraper bar and loosen the skids till they drop down to the pavement. Hold in place and tighten down adjusting bolts. Before doing this I suggest that you equalize the correct air pressure in your tires.

( not sure I qualify for pro status! )


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

For the first issue, adjust the skids so they are level. Also, make sure that your scrapper bar is not touching the ground, there is suppose to be 2~4 mm gap between the scrapper bar and level ground. 

For normal operation use the height adjustment bar at "middle" position, for moving the blower around set it to "high" position, DO NOT use the blower at the low setting as it will damage the augers and auger housing. 

As a precaution, invest into some decent side mounted skids such as armorskids.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, just a clarification to Michah68... It is a Tracked model so no wheels. 

I never run it in the low position, primarily because when I do the augers do hit the pavement, and that's no bueno...

I'll adjust the Skids, when I get home... I'll definitely look into those armor skids as well. Just asking what is the advantage of adding side skids on it thought? Because they are forward of the rear skids and would provide an extra layer of protection when going over bumps or valleys?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

How is it possible that the augers can hit the ground in any adjustment scenario?
and why would Honda even allow that to happen?

no other 2-stage snowblowers can do that..

Scot


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

The only reason I can think Honda would do this is to break ice up at the end of a driveway or something, but even then I just cant justify the potential wear and tear on the machine.

I just read this thread regarding the Ice Scraping mode and adjustments... fairly helpful: It supports why you would use the Ice Scraping mode and how to appropriately set this up.
1. Put in Scraper mode:
2. Loosen scraper bar and shim equally on the auger so there is 1/16th to 1/8th clearance of the Auger.
3. Drop Scraper bar completely down till it hits the ground and lock in place
4. Move to Neutral position (normal snow clearing mode) and then set the rear skid shoes accordingly so you have 1/8th inch clearance on the scraper bar.


http://www.abbysguide.com/ope/discussions/53939-0-1.html


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

This is how I set mine up and I can use the scraper position if needed without damage, but I seldom need to

As described above, I drove mine on a large flat pc of plywood because my concrete floor wasn't accurate

I then moved the auger to the center position while placing a pc of wood under the scraper. I believe I used about 3/8" thick wood

Then I adjusted the rear shoes to make ground contact. I also added front shoes adjusted about 1/4" above the floor.

So.. when I position the auger in the scrape mode, the front skids keep the auger from digging too deep.

David


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

David,

I was just thinking about how I would accomplish that when adding side skids... I was thinking to myself that I would have to stop and then adjust my side skids up every time i needed to scrape, but yeah, if I just keep them a bit higher then the back skids that should solve the problem.

Baby steps I suppose... I'll adjust everything first and then order some side skids next and adjust accordingly.

Thanks.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I put Ariens plastic shoes on the sides of my auger. A piece of 1/8" plywood sits under the scraper and adjust the shoes down to touch the pavement and tighten. Why Honda only uses rear skids is beyond me.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

The reason is because of the ice scraper mode. If you had front shoes on it and you put it in that mode, you would just tilt the bucket downward and actually lift the scraper bar up instead of the opposite of that happening.

Either way I think David's method for adding side mounted ones while still retaining scraper mode is the best option to work with if you wanted both and wanted to retain full functionality.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

With the bucket in the middle position, I loosen up scraper bar and a skids bolts first. Set the auger to 1/4" off the ground, then dropped the scraper on the ground and retighten the nuts. Since most of the area I'm doing is unpaved, I set the scraper to be 1/4" off the ground and retighten the side skids. I set the auger to middle position anyway because of the gravel.


----------

